# Ineresting HighEnd Stuff



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

GO HERE!!!!!
http://www.higherfi.com/unique/


At least these guys have a sence of humor. Look at the pics. Check out the rest of the site. They have some good deals on $100000+ speakers. Theyre local here. I was looking for places to hear some high end speakers and found this place.
BTW,I may be going to listen to some B&W Nautalis today. Should I do it? Is it worth the gas money?:dontknow::spend:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's amazing that people actually pay those prices for any of that stuff.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Did you look closely at the pictures? All the stuff on that page is a joke. Pretty funny, really. Quick photochops they threw up on the site. Although, as far as I know, the rest of the site is legit.

Of course, when I went to go check out the Nautalis today, I didn't look very closely at the map before I left and didn't make it to the place in time. So, next Saturday is the day. Howeve, I'm told that pair is sold and may not be there by then. So I may have to "settle" for the 800d.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I want the steriod sub, and the radar/laser controlled turntable. Thanks for that link I needed a laugh today :yes:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I try...:huh:


----------



## Amfibius (Aug 13, 2008)

So did you end up going to listen to the B&W Nautilus (snails)? What did you think?  

I've heard a pair, and I was very, very impressed.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I listened to the 802d. The ones with the diamond tweeters. As far as I know, unless you know an owner, you'd have to travel to England to hear the flagship Nautalis. Their Nautalis line is retail, though.

Probably the best sounding system I've heard. It was in a nice room with all the right treatments. imaged perfectly, and I couldn't fault a thing with the sound. Not that I'm a reviewer or anything, but I liked them a lot. Now if only I could hear the Wilson WATT/PUPPY's in a nice room. Those and the MAXX were still stunning in an awful room.


----------



## Amfibius (Aug 13, 2008)

I have heard the 802D and 802N and several other B&W's with the non-diamond and diamond tweeter. Believe me, the Nautilus 800 "Snail" is a very different kettle of fish. Until that very moment I had been pretty unimpressed with B&W sound, but when I heard them they were a revelation. I had to immediately ditch a number of prejudices I had (against B&W, Class D amps, metal cones, active speakers, digital volume controls) because these were the most transparent, open speakers I have ever heard. My own system is no slouch (I have the Acapella Violons with the plasma tweeter) but these things were on another level. 

And BTW, B&W do manufacture these for sale. Very rare, though.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I liked this new style of subwoofer they offered.http://www.higherfi.com/audio_unique/1

The 22,000 Watt class D Amp must be a monster.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

A few years ago I ran into that website and actually asked my friend to check out the tube IPOD........yup I fell for it briefly and back then there were no tube docks and all this goofy IPOD stuff there is today, but thats a funny page.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I love that Rell sub's Wallwart plug.................now thats funny!:joke:


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> It's amazing that people actually pay those prices for any of that stuff.


Well if they have the money then, they can spend it however they please. :hissyfit:


----------



## alaok (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, that is a really hi-end webside.
I visit there frequently.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

If you think this equipment is cheap then you have too much money or if you want to buy some seek medical help first. REMEMBER you can only re mortgage your house once upto 95% LVR and then you would need to find a new wife aswell. :jiggy:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That site has some crazy prices for speakers and equipment, you must have too much money if you even consider buying from there :spend:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The laser TT is real. There is a used one for sale on Audiogon right now. The link is to the company website.

http://www.elpj.com/main.html


----------



## alaok (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha.
Why you should buy something from there? But get some ideas to improve your DIY project.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That, ahem, RELL subwoofer picture has never looked right, the picture makes it look bent in the middle, a la photo shopped 

I think that section of that website is just for fun I think. Still, the rest of it is just for snobs IMO, and thats if it is genuine.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

MY my:heehee: Even if i could afford that stuff i wouldn't even concider buying it. WOW!:dumbcrazy:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Guy's, of course that page is a joke. Even the manufacturers names are a play on the real ones. The first item listed is a KREL tube amp. KRELL has never made a tube powered anything.

Enough with the reverse snobbery. The site is not for snobs. It's for people who have the money to buy what they want. Do you consider a Ferrari or Bentley owner a snob? Snobbery isn't about money it's about attitude.


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't know if anyone noticed but they seem to be the only dealer that sells the Linn Audio of New Hampshire speaker. You may have noticed his ad in Stereophile the grey haired guy in a sweater wearing brown shoes and standing next to some 8 ft monster speaker. I live in NH and I've asked the High end dealers that I buy my equipment from if they ever heard of them. They just shrug and laugh. Go to the website it's a real kick.:sn:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Amfibius said:


> So did you end up going to listen to the B&W Nautilus (snails)? What did you think?
> 
> I've heard a pair, and I was very, very impressed.


I likewise heard the B&W Nautilus in the mid to late '90s and I was floored by the sound they produced. It produced the largest 3D soundstage I have ever heard. The musicians actually sounded larger than life-size. Of course these speakers require a separate amp for for each driver and I'm sure this attributes to its effortless sound. The system I heard were driven by 6 mono block amps, 3 per channel.


----------

